# Travel Pilot Lucca 5.3



## Hannibal99 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All

Purchased a Kon Tiki 669 and I am unsure as to what the capabilities of the Lucca 5.3 are in relation to the stereo system and navigation system. At present it is all connected up via the 'cradle' but seems to be working independently from the vehicle stereo system (both work fine in their own right). 

Am I right in thinking that things like DVD's can be viewed through the Lucca screen. I have contacted the dealer to ask this question but they still haven't got back to me.

Any help on this would be much appreciated.

Regards

Allan


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Allan

You cannot play DVD's through the radio into the Sat Nav screen - this is a safety feature.

We have provided a TV with built in DVD and Freeview

Regards
Kath


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have the 3.3 not much use except for sat nav really. you can use it as a picture viewer with sd card, or music ..


----------



## Hannibal99 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Kath. I can fully understand the safety aspects around the playing of DVD's, but I'm sure I have read that things like the 'speech' commands from the navigation unit should come through the vehicle speakers as opposed to the units own internal speaker?

Would this also be true if I paired my mobile phone via the 'Bluetooth' option?

Failing this is the AV cable that goes into the 'cradle' soley for the Reversing Camera facility?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Hannibal

The Sat Nav should route the voice commands and telephone sound through the Headunit to the vehicle speakers.

Kath


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a point to add to Kath's reply that may be helpful:

In my installation at least, if the radio is switched off, the SatNav has to switch it on when it wants to "speak" so that the sound plays through the speakers. It does so automatically and the radio displays "PHONE" on its front panel. After the announcement the radio turns off again.

Not sure if this is the standard arrangement but it seems likely as it clearly uses a radio muting facility provided essentially for use with a vehicle-installed phone.

There is a snag with this approach: the need to switch-on the radio results in a delay before sound is heard through the speakers. The fist part of any SatNav announcement will be heard at much lower volume from the Lucca itself and the sound from the speakers will not arrive until part-way through the annoucement; a short announcement might miss this altogether. There is a simple work-around to this: when the SatNav is in use have the radio on but if you don't want to listen to a station, select one of the aux inputs. Because the radio is already on the SatNav announcements will then play in full through the speakers.

I agree that the Lucca is a pretty useless media player. I use a portable MP3 player connected to the Blaupunkt radio's Front Aux socket with a 2-ended stereo minijack cable and play music from that with good results.

Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## Hannibal99 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone your replies have been most helpfull.

At last I have now got the bottom of this ongoing saga. As previously mentioned by Kath and Roger the 5.3 should route all voice commands and mobile phone commands through the stereo and out through the vehicle speakers (this was also confrimed by speaking with the Blaukpunt rep at the NEC on Tuesday).

Yesterday the MH was looked at by a Swift dealer (not the dealer that I purchased the MH due to distance - their not top of my xmas card list at present!!!) and it was confirmed that the connections at the back of the stereo had been connected wrong. I am waiting now to see if there has been any damage caused to the internal workings (dealer talking to Swift to seek advice) of the media system (hope not, I just want it work the way it was designed!!!!)

Allan


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Allan, glad you have got this fixed. All I can say about the cause of the problem is "Hmmmmm....how interesting!!!"

When I took delivery of my new MH on 1 Sep, I didn't think to check the radio before driving it away; I switched it on on the way home. No sound - not a peep, rien, nada! But the radio display showed it to be working fine, displaying the station, volume (even though there wasn't any volume!); it even seemed to play CDs OK except you couldn't hear them (bit of a drawback 8O ). Obviously a problem with either the stereo output stage or the speaker wiring, I thought, and called the dealer when I got home. He asked me to bring the MH back the next day - fortunately only a few miles away. I did and collected it when they called to say they'd fixed the fault, although they admitted they weren't sure how they had done it!

When I picked it up the radio played fine, but when I went to reverse into my drive at home, the radio switched off and there was no picture on the Lucca from the reversing camera. The next day I discovered that the radio would turn itself on and off randomly as I drove along!

I found a block wiring diagram showing a small unit that interfaces the reversing lamp circuit, the reversing camera, the radio/stereo and the Lucca. It was pretty obvious how these interfaces worked and hence what the interface unit did. I went back to the dealer with this diagram and explained it to the workshop folk - it was pretty obvious they didn't have the diagram. I left the MH and the diagram with them and they fixed the problem by the end of the day. They said that a wrong connection at the back of the stereo had caused the interface unit to give up the ghost and the original probem was a poor connection in the speaker circuits (not plugged in at all, perhaps? :wink: ).

I'm sure you and others can draw your own conclusions about the lessons to be learned from this little tale.

I'm not sure exactly what is done at the factory and what by the dealer in this area, but I do know that my MH had the option pack with the camera and the Lucca, and that when it arrived at the dealer fresh from the factory there was just a large bunch of wires coming out of the dash.

Roger


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

When I collected my Voyager the dealer explained they had an issue installing it. They claimed that Swift just send them a box full of the bits and it's up to the dealer to install. I'm not sure if this is the case. My Lucca did not function as it should. I contacted Swift, and as usual provided excellent support. It turned out that the units were not connected together. Swift sent me a drawing and I connected it up myself. I still have an issue where the unit needs to be powered from the lighter socket as the dealer has not connected the cradle correctly.

I spoke with Blaupunkt dealer at NEC and he explained that their is no way of correcting the back to front image from the reversing camera. They claim swift use the wrong camera! They also showed me how to turn up the volume for the Sat Nav from the stereo. It can be done in the menu scrolling down to the Phone Volume and increase it.

I really did not rate the system in comparison to my Tom Tom. However, after the guy at the NEC ran through a few functions and Im begining to get used to it and the additional features he showed me have madea huge difference to me anyway!

Stewart


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

stewartwebr said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I collected my Voyager the dealer explained they had an issue installing it. They claimed that Swift just send them a box full of the bits and it's up to the dealer to install. I'm not sure if this is the case. My Lucca did not function as it should. I contacted Swift, and as usual provided excellent support. It turned out that the units were not connected together. Swift sent me a drawing and I connected it up myself. I still have an issue where the unit needs to be powered from the lighter socket as the dealer has not connected the cradle correctly.
> 
> ...


It must be a question of relative economics for Swift. I've no idea in exactly what form the option pack is supplied to the dealer but it does seem that it is a dealer-fitted item. This may well make sense, but it does require that the dealer has the knowledge, skills and documentation to do the job properly.

I imagine it can be very expensive for a manufacturer to ensure high standards of dealer product knowledge and related skills across all the outlets. But it makes no sense from anyone's point of view not to ensure that dealers have detailed and up-to-date technical documentation including wiring diagrams. My dealer supplies predominantly Swift Group motorhomes and caravans. Swift may well have provided excellent support when you contacted them, as they seem frequently to do, but this carries a cost to them and you - how much does proper documentation for the dealer cost by comparison?

Of course the dealer may have had the documentation and lost it; who knows?

The workshop side at my dealer has been responsive and they did fix the problem, albeit I supplied a bit of help in the form of the diagram. But I have to be honest - if I had another electrical problem or requirement that looked a bit complex, I would consider engaging a reputed auto-electrics fitter/repair shop and pay, even for a "warranty" job.

The comment you quote from a Blaupunkt dealer about the camera is interesting. It seems to conflict with Swift's view. I've got used to things being as they are in an optical mirror, but I imagine most folk would prefer them the right way round! It would be good if Swift could comment here, just to set the position straight.

I'm fully checked out on the Blaupunkt menus and set the phone volume for the SatNav announcements at an early stage. However the radio has to be ON for the full announcement to come over; hence my tip about selecting an AUX input if you're using the Lucca but don't want to listen to the radio or a CD as such.

I have an ancient TomTom in my car. Their products have almost certainly improved a lot since I bought mine, but I have to say I'm warming to the Lucca. After getting used to it, I like the interface, and I find the free TMC traffic service superior to the paid-for TomTom GPRS-based one, which has proved useless on many occasions so I no longer subscribe to it. The worst thing about the Lucca is the text-to-speech conversion it uses which makes Dr Who's Daleks sound like fluent orators. And the accent! :roll: I have the female voice and cringe every time she says NOW as in Turn Right NAOWWWWW. You wouldn't dare disobey though would you?

At least we haf found vays of making er talk! 

Roger


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Roger the lodger

The schematics are in the service handbook. We will send you them by email.

Regards
Kath


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Kath,

Are the schematics for the connection of the Blaupunkt craddle? If so can you please send me a copy please. I can connect the craddle myself and save me ajourney back to the dealer.

Much appreciated,

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Stewart

Have seen your post, just checking its the right diagram for you

Regards
Kath


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Alan, I had exactly the same problem as you did. Radio worked fine, and Satnav worked too except that commands weren't played via the radio (although it did mute the radio whilst playing commands through the Satnav only). Having seen this thread I decided to investigate as my dealer is some way off.

At the back of the radio are a number of multiway plugs. There is a blue one and a green one that are linked to the cable coming from the active cradle. Both appeared to be plugged in but with a gap in between them. After a little examination I realised that the 2 plugs are designed to be slotted into each other first and then plugged into the back of the radio. Hey presto! everything now works as it should.

I'd noticed from day one that the radio front doesn't seem to be a particularly good fit into the dash and when I removed the radio I realised why. The Blaupunkt radio relies on having a standard DIN aperture to fit in to. On my Bolero it was just slotted into the gap left when the lower storage pocket was removed (not a standard DIN aperture). Having made enquiries of Fiat, it would appear that the factory fit radio would have a dedicated facia. After a bit of searching I have tracked down a double DIN facia plate designed for the Ducato. The spare DIN aperture comes complete with a small storage box (which can be used to attach the mounting bracket for the Satnav). The facia should arrive on Saturday so I'll know then if my "cunning plan" works!

Not sure if that is the way Swift intended the radio to be fitted or if there should have been a facia plate to mount it correctly.


----------

